# Post Your Computer Setup



## Alex (Oct 26, 2010)

2010 Mac Pro
3.2 Quad-Core Intel Xeon
8 GB RAM
1 TB HD
2 TB HD2
ATI Radeon HD 5870
27" Apple Display
APC Smart-UPS SMT1500 1500VA

In the photo, I was transferring my work files from the external hard drive to the Mac Pro.

Now, post yours!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 26, 2010)

That's a monster rig.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 26, 2010)

I won't cross-post the picture here; my setup is in the 'post a pic of your home studio setup' thread. 

Anyway, specs as follows (and you have me strongly thinking about finally upgrading my OS so I can toss in/use more RAM..):

PC Audio Labs 'Pro' rackmount build:
Processor: 3.0GHz Quad-Core Intel Core2 Quad Q9650
Motherboard: Gigabyte Core2 Duo/Quad Motherboard
Memory: 4GB DDR2-800 (4 x 1GB) (Though thanks to WinXP, the system only uses 3GB..)
Graphics: One DVI : One VGA port - GeForce 7200GS 256MB
Optical Drive: Pioneer 20x DVD Dual Layer Burner
Primary Hard Drive: 250GB SATA2 (7200rpm : 16MB cache)
Operating System: Windows XP Professional
Audio Drive: 500GB RAID 1
Sample Drive: 500GB RAID 1
Data Drive: 500GB SATA2 (7200rpm : 32MB cache)
RAID Controller: RocketRAID 2300 RAID Controller
Firewire 800: Firewire 800 Expansion Card PCIe (TI chip)
Acoustics: The Silent Treatment

Currently, I'm using my 46" HDTV as my display for the beast. 

I used to have a sweet laptop built by the same company, but it got stolen last December when my apartment was burglarized. Thank fuck, the above described rack mount PC was in another location at the time.


----------



## Prime (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 26, 2010)

Recording rig:

G5 Quad 2.5 Ghz, Liquid cooled
2x250 Gb in Raid 0
8 Gb of Memory
2x Asus 1080 Monitors






PC Gaming/Server Rig:

Intel E7500 @ 4Ghz
2 Tb of storage
4 Gb Memory
ATI 5770 
Asus 1080 Monitor


----------



## synrgy (Oct 26, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Recording rig:



 @ the drawing of the Unicorn. That's about as metal as it gets.


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 26, 2010)

^Also Notice SS up on the screen.


----------



## sentagoda (Oct 27, 2010)

Intel i7 2.9 ghz
4gb ram
ati radeon 5700 series HD


----------



## groph (Nov 1, 2010)

Antec 900 case

ASUS M4N78 PRO motherboard
AMD Phenom II X4 AM3 @ 3.0GHz (quad core)
4GB DDR2
500GB HD
Radeon HD4870 1GB GDDR5


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 1, 2010)

- Intel Core i7
- 6GB DDR3 RAM
- Nvidia GeForce GTS 250M GPU
- 18.4" Monitor
- 64GB SSD
- 360GB HDD
- Heavy as fuck.


----------

